# So



## oloekis

Heippa,

what is the word in Finnish for "So..." in English? 

I use "niin" but I think it does not always serve "So" that well. By "So", I mean, the one you use when changing the direction of the conversation. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Hakro

The English word "so" has so many different meanings that it's impossible to give any direct translation into Finnish (or any other language). In my (not so large) English-Finnish dictionary I found 28 different translations for "so".

Could you give an example of a phrase "changing the direction of the conversation"?


----------



## oloekis

Sure, sorry for the lack of context in my previous post and the confusion! 

The dictionary I found gives me the two definitions with example:


Introducing a question. 
"So, what did you do today?"

Introducing a question following on from what was said previously.
"So what did he do about it?"


Is there a Finnish word that can be used for both cases?


----------



## Hakro

littlemonyou said:


> Introducing a question.
> "So, what did you do today?" No (niin), mitä teit tänään?
> 
> Introducing a question following on from what was said previously.
> "So what did he do about it?" No mitä hän sitten teki sille?


"No" seems to be a good choice for these two cases.

(Note that this "no" is a word used only in spoken language.)


----------



## oloekis

Ok. I also come across "joten" that seems to mean the same thing. Is it more formal than "No"?


----------



## Hakro

littlemonyou said:


> Ok. I also come across "joten" that seems to mean the same thing. Is it more formal than "No"?


Yes, "joten" is more formal than "no", but they also have a little different attitude.

You can say "Joten mitä hän sitten teki sille" if the situation has been explained before:
- Hän joutui vaikeuksiin, kun häntä syytettiin siitä ja siitä...
- Joten mitä hän sitten teki? ("No, mitä hän sitten teki" would be impolite, even rude.)

But if you come home after work and you have dinner with your family, you can ask your wife or son or daughter (but not your mother-in-law) "No niin, mitä teit tänään?" to start a conversation, but you can't say "Joten, mitä teit tänään?" except if the situation has been explained before.
- Lääkäri käski minun harrastaa liikuntaa joka päivä, your wife says.
- Joten, mitä teit tänään? you ask. ("No, mitä teit tänään" would be impolite, even rude.)


----------



## oloekis

Ok...

I use "no" in Finnish as a total equivalent to "well" in English also:  



used when pausing to consider one's next words, to mark the resumption or end of a conversation, etc.
"well, I suppose I could fit you in at 3.45"


Do you agree they are the same in both languages?


----------



## Hakro

Yes, I agree.


----------

